# Name Something Your Mom or Grandmother Made That Was Your Favorite



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)

Name something your mom or grandma made that was your favorite (or your dad or grandfather for that matter)


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)

I always loved my mom's Chicken Paprikash and my grandmother's cabbage and noodles.


----------



## needshave (Nov 6, 2020)

My father made Fried Bread....Loved it..


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2020)

My mother's cooking.... period.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 6, 2020)

lasagna.  My Italian grandmother made the best I've ever tasted....and my Mom's was almost as good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Pyrahi.

Fresh out of the oven and served with chilled fresh cream poured inside the centre.

Beyond delicious.

Raspberry, strawberry, huckleberry, cheese & potato, bean & onion, dry cottage cheese... oh my, so good.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2020)

Bubble and Squeak which I cannot make the way Mum did it






The best part of bubble and squeak is it uses leftover mashed potatoes, traditionally from a big Sunday meal. You also can use whatever vegetables you have on hand (or leftover), with cabbage, swede, carrots, peas, and Brussel sprouts being among the favourites.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Bubble and Squeak which I cannot make the way Mum did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yum, and pardon me for asking but what is "swede?"


----------



## Kadee (Nov 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Bubble and Squeak which I cannot make the way Mum did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah @peramangkelder it has to have sliver beet in it or it just doesn’t  taste the same


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2020)

@Kadee46 I didn't know that and yes I can remember silver beet being in Mum's version


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2020)

@Ruthanne a swede is what us Aussies call a rutabaga


----------



## Kadee (Nov 6, 2020)

My gran always made me a Christmas pudding and a cake when I left home.
My aunt who died last year at 92 continued to make the same cake recipe right up until she was her late 80’s it was mainly dried fruit /eggs / sugar and a pack of pastry mix it was oh so nice, 
Gran died suddenly    in November 1968 and guess what was hanging out the back in the the old tin laundry / bathroom  ...yep the puddings


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2020)

@Kadee46 I can remember puddings tied up in calico cloth hanging on hooks in our shed when I was a kid


----------



## Kadee (Nov 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Kadee46 I didn't know that and yes I can remember silver beet being in Mum's version


Most people I knew had sliver beet growing out the back it was a cheap nutritious green to feed the family in hard times ..I always have it in my garden it’s high in iron


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2020)

needshave said:


> My father made Fried Bread....Loved it..


I don't think I've ever had fried bread but it sure sounds good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Ruthanne a swede is what us Aussies call a rutabaga


Thanks rutabagas are pretty good I like them.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

My mother couldn't cook really.. but she used to make Boiled Ham ribs and cabbage and I loved that...


----------



## Lizzie00 (Nov 7, 2020)

My mom made the very very best fried chicken.
And cinnamon rolls.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2020)

My mom's banana pudding, lovingly made from scratch.  I'd want to dive into it head-first and just _wallow...._


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2020)

Mom was a terrific cook. I miss everything she made, especially her Cumberland chow-mein and norimaki.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 7, 2020)

We only had dessert on weekends.  It was usually homemade from scratch rice pudding or banana pudding.  Best I ever had.  She also made a rich yellow cake that had 4 thin layers and hot fudge frosting between each layer.  I do mean fudge frosting and not just chocolate.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 7, 2020)

Sea Foam Candy!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Mom was a terrific cook. I miss everything she made, especially her Cumberland chow-mein and norimaki.


I'm in awe of those who skillfully cook Japanese and Korean food.  So many ingredients, so much slicing and dicing, such great artistry.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 7, 2020)

My mom grew up in the Midwest in a family that was lower middle class.  She had a large number of meals that came from that mindset.  The one that comes to mind immediately for me and with the most fondness was her hamburger casserole.  It consisted of cooled ground hamburger, rice and then some combination of Campbell's cream of mushroom and cream of celery soup.  I used to love it when she made it.

I tried reproducing it a few times but it never tasted the same.  I also think that my taste has changed so that it might have tasted the same as it did when my mom cooked it, but my memory of the flavor was better than the actual flavor itself.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

My mother was a very good cook.  Although turkey was never my favorite meat, my mother's stuffing was the best I've ever tasted, bar none.  Italian sausage, pine nuts, amazing array of spices.  Ahhh.... memories.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2020)

*My Mom was the best cook in the world. I particularly loved when she made what was called "The Wedding Soup. My Mom's mother passed away when I was only 4yrs old so I never tasted anything she made. My Dad's Mom hated my Mom and we were never invited to dinner so I never tasted anything she made either.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2020)

Stuffed cabbage made by my mother.  I make it as well.  It’s yummy.


----------



## Chet (Nov 7, 2020)

Pea soup. After the ham on bone was gone, she made pea soup with the bone and whatever meat was on it, split peas, carrots, potatoes, and perhaps other ingredients I wasn't privy too. It was slow cooked all afternoon while she watched her "stories". Hot pea soup with buttered rye bread perfect on a winter day. Leftover was even better.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Pyrahi


I looked his up and found a fascinating story of a people and religion and migration from Russia to Canada that I have never heard of before!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Stuffed cabbage made by my mother.  I make it as well.  It’s yummy.


Fried cabbage has always been my favorite (cabbage)...but stuffed sounds interesting...google here i come...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

Potato pancakes with sour cream
_Baked _macaroni and cheese
Roast leg of lamb stuck with slivers of garlic
Baked spareribs and sauerkraut


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *My Mom was the best cook in the world. I particularly loved when she made what was called "The Wedding Soup. My Mom's mother passed away when I was only 4yrs old so I never tasted anything she made. My Dad's Mom hated my Mom and we were never invited to dinner so I never tasted anything she made either.*View attachment 132339


That stuff is delicious if made right.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2020)

I miss the special dishes Mom made for New Year's Day. A thick sweet soup made from red adzuki beans with glutinous dumplings is something I haven't had in decades. 

Udon noodles is also traditional to have New Year's morning. 

Even if I could have these dishes at restaurants, they don't stand up to Mom's cooking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2020)

Chet said:


> Pea soup. After the ham on bone was gone, she made pea soup with the bone and whatever meat was on it, split peas, carrots, potatoes, and perhaps other ingredients I wasn't privy too. It was slow cooked all afternoon while she watched her "stories". Hot pea soup with buttered rye bread perfect on a winter day. Leftover was even better.


I used to love split pea soup, that sounds so good.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2020)

Pea soup- my mother always made it after a ham, but I just hated it! Would not eat it.

As an adult I started to love it and make a pretty decent pot myself.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 8, 2020)

Mom: Sauer braten and kaduffleballs (phonetic spelling) or sour beef and potato dumplings, a German dish

Paternal gramma: Kielbasa, a Polish sausage.  Also, her raisin bread.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 8, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> My mom made the very very best fried chicken. ...



My grandmother did too.  Those old time Southern cooks knew just how to work that lard or original Crisco with the cast iron skillet to make crispy crust and tender meat.  My grandmother used a lid on the skillet for a period of time, then removed it to crisp up the crust.  So delicious, and so NOT healthy!


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2020)

Angel cake with 7 minute frosting for birthdays.  This is so long ago that my mother didn’t have electric beaters, it was a lot of effort.  

Mostly her meals were extremely bland.  Maybe this helped her live in to her nineties.


----------



## Devi (Nov 8, 2020)

My mother was generally a great cook. But if I had to choose one of her dishes, I'd say her roast Peking Duck.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> My grandmother did too.  Those old time Southern cooks knew just how to work that lard or original Crisco with the cast iron skillet to make crispy crust and tender meat.  My grandmother used a lid on the skillet for a period of time, then removed it to crisp up the crust.  So delicious, and so NOT healthy!


All of my ancestors emigrated to NY and there they remained until my generation.  Mom and both grandmas were quite good cooks, but none of them could make decent southern fried chicken.  I didn't realize how poor their attempts were until my first taste of Colonel Sanders chicken!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> All of my ancestors emigrated to NY and there they remained until my generation.  Mom and both grandmas were quite good cooks, but none of them could make decent southern fried chicken.  I didn't realize how poor their attempts were until my first taste of Colonel Sanders chicken!



As far as I remember, this is very close to how my grandmother did it--brown paper bag and everything.   I do think my grandmother had an extra step of soaking the chicken pieces in buttermilk, then draining the excess buttermilk before the flouring step.  It's that brown/cover/crisp cooking process that makes it so wonderful.  The 25 minutes or so covered (with a cast iron lid) cooking time makes the meat so tender ...probably is soaking up the frying grease during that time!  Also, cast iron cookware gets super hot and disperses the heat well throughout the frying process.   It's better than KFC!

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/8717/deep-south-fried-chicken/


.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm surprised at how relatively simple the recipe is, @AnnieA.  I don't eat chicken anymore - haven't for almost 7 years, but I'll take a stab at this recipe using tofu!


----------



## Lakeland living (Nov 9, 2020)

Pasta with a few types of cheese  and onions. My aunt was known for that one way before the Mac came out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Pea soup- my mother always made it after a ham, but I just hated it! Would not eat it.
> 
> As an adult I started to love it and make a pretty decent pot myself.


I have always loved split pea soup with ham but now I don't eat it because it's too high in carbs and I have diabetes.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 11, 2020)

My grandmother's chili ... so good!  It always contained some broken up spaghetti noodles (probably one of those extenders carried over from the depression) and the seasonings were perfect.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2020)

Grandma: best cod fish gravy on boiled potatos. Oh so darn good. Cod fish use to come in small wooden boxes. I remember her getting it at A&P store.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2020)

My mother made the best vegetable beef soup.  It was to die for.  I've made it myself, but it isn't quite the same.  I think the missing ingredient was the love she put into it.  She also made green tomato pickles I loved, but I've never been able to make them come out quite right.

My grandmother's food was always very heavy and greasy -- even her cakes were greasy.  She used a lot of lard in everything.  I didn't like it all, even when I was little.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I've made it myself, but it isn't quite the same.


Have you tried adding bay leaf or two? My mom did. When I didn't add them, it didn't taste the same.


----------



## needshave (Nov 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think I've ever had fried bread but it sure sounds good.


It is quite good. I'm going down to work on my mother in laws house on Sunday. I'm going to make fried bread for her breakfast on Sunday, along with Christmas ham and Eggs over easy......Wish me luck!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

My mother made a very good meatloaf that was topped with ketchup and bacon along with many other dishes that I enjoyed.


----------

